# 1971 455 ho?



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

I wound up with a 71 wc block and heads. I haven't found any way to find out if it came from a judge or firebird. I also can't get an idea what a 4 bolt main 455 ho block is worth.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow a 1971 455 HO? I have heard that those are total garbage blocks not even worth scrapping for the metal. 

But since I am a nice guy and really want to help a fellow Pontiac and GTO lover, I will take it off your hands and even pay for the cost of shipping!

:lol:

Seriously, it's a desirable block, more so if you have the intake, carb and exhaust.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

skapegoat said:


> I wound up with a 71 wc block and heads. I haven't found any way to find out if it came from a judge or firebird. I also can't get an idea what a 4 bolt main 455 ho block is worth.


71, should have the VIN stamp on the lower part of the passenger side front face, next to the timing cover. If you can get that, you might be able to pull the PHS doc - if you can get the PHS doc on the VIN that'll tell you all kinds of things about the car it came out of.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if you can match it to a model and build date and find the right guy looking for a dated match for his car it could be worth quite a bit. Had a chance to get a virgin one in need of a full re-build from a guy with heads and intake and he was looking to get a grand for it. ended up selling it in a package deal to a guy for way more than i thought all the stuff was worth, so i passed. Truth is any 400 re-build with aftermarket parts these days can be built beyond 455HO specs relatively easily. Most Pontiac blocks are drilled for 4 bolt caps, but the fact is we don't need them like the Chevy guys with most 455's redlining at around 5400RPM, with stock parts you will throw a rod way before you break a crank.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

It has the vin on it but but it is just the production number nothing ties it to a gto or firebird unless gto production number starts after a certain number. I know firebirds that start over 10000 are v-8 cars. It is kinda cool having a set of round port heads just wish they were ram air IV instead.


----------



## wolfnard (Nov 29, 2013)

Hmm.. I need a WC block for my 71 TA. Is yours for sale??


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

seen a guy with two of them asking 2500.00 each for block crank and windage tray


----------

